# Any NJ recommendations?



## gsdnj518 (Jun 22, 2015)

My gsd just turned 4 months old, and has the basic commands and skills down. (He learns unbelievably fast, but with that intelligence comes some "I'll do what I feel like" mentality--which needs fixing.)

Anyway, I'm looking now for some more serious training, preferably gsd-specific or similar. I'd be new to this but I find it all amazing and I can tell my pup wants it too. I'm located in central NJ so mostly anywhere in the state should work. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bobby25104 (Jan 21, 2014)

If you want serious training give Harry Ramos a call at http://sjk9solutions.com/ . I have been training with him for over 2 years now and love every minute. We train on wed morning and Saturday mornings. Group classes are open for you to come see and also he will evaluate your dog free of charge. I you have any questions let me know.


----------

